# Zenith Service Center - Extremely Poor Quality Work



## ThomG

I just got my Zenith C6 back from the Zenith Service Center. I can only pray the work they did on the inside was better than work they did on the outside. The watch case was pristine when I sent the watch to them. When the watch was returned to me, the case back was all scratched up, and I could also see a tool mark where they opened the case back. The case back is supposed to be removed at an area between the lugs. The gouge in the case looks to be unrepairable without replacing the case. It looks like a complete amateur worked on the watch. I was also told the stem was bent. They even nearly destroyed my warranty card. I'm going back to the AD and make a formal complaint about the service center's quality of work. Moral of the story: find yourself a GOOD local watchmaker, and help them stay in business. I will NEVER send another watch to the New Jersey service center, I'm furious about the terrible quality of their work. I'm going to post this on every watch forum I'm a member of. I doubt I will ever buy another Zenith watch because of this. The Zenith service center turned my pristine Zenith C6 into a pile of crap.


----------



## Alex_TA

Was it your local or Swiss SC?


----------



## Robotaz

That's sad. I was hoping that buying a Zenith would include top-notch service.

Thank you for posting.


----------



## ThomG

Alex_TA said:


> Was it your local or Swiss SC?


The service center that is located in New Jersey I believe. I will NEVER buy another Zenith watch. How can you, if this is what you can expect from their U.S. service center. I'll post some photos.soon. I'm still dumbfounded by their complete ineptitude. They ruined my watch, denting the watch case on the crown side when prying it open at that spot. Absolutely pathetic.... I'm currently on my way to the AD to make a formal written complaint to Zenith corporate about their unbelievably poor quality of service.


----------



## Alex_TA

I know that when time will come I'll send my Zenit to its home factory.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That's very sad to hear. The last time, it was the other way round for me: a local watchmaker really botched the job and Zenith put it right. But that was Zenith in Switzerland.....

I hope it all turns out OK for you in the end and that Zenith will fix it. If not, I would write a personal letter of complaint to the CEO. Good luck!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Robotaz

Right; Zenith in Switzerland. 

But Zenith in Switzerland refers a huge market to some slap d*ck idiots in New Jersey.

I'll be the guy to say it. Based on my experience with the WUS Zenith forum, the U.S. watch market, my Zenith, and lots of other topics unrelated to watches, Zenith has a problem.


----------



## 31 Jewels

Its such a shame that Zenith will not sell parts to certified Master trained Watchmakers with a business. I own two Zenith watches. I called them twice to set up an account. I wanted to "buy" parts for "my" watches. I repair them, and send them to no one. You know what they said......no. Sorry. 

What gets me is..... I was, and still am a retired Master Automobile Technician for over 25 years and...... 

Its like owning an expensive brand name car, and when you need a part.... even though your trained to fix it....you cant buy the part. 

Sorry.... drive it to the dealer they say. It is why I have never bought another Zenith watch. 

Quite frankly, I don't bother to take them in for repairs from customers. 


"I" just want to have the option to own a product, and be able to buy spare parts to fix it.

31


----------



## ThomG

Update: 

it it gets worse... I took the watch back to the Zenith AD that sent the watch in for me, they couldn't believe how the watch back was all scratched, and how they opened the watch from a spot right next to the crown, leaving a gouge in the case. The watch was sent to the service center for lube/overhaul, since the watch was new/never worn but was more than 5 years old.

And worse yet...

i went to my master watch maker this afternoon (who has 40 years experience) to pick up my wife's vintage Omega that had just been repaired, and decided to show him the condition of the Zenith C6 after just receiving it back. He instantly saw the scratches on the back, and the gouge in the case where the watch had been opened. He went on to say "oh, they damaged the watch" to which I said yes, I see that. He said "no no, they damaged the watch, the stem is bent". That stopped me cold. This is a BRAND NEW WATCH that was purchased from a Zenith AD, with a Zenith factory warranty purchased at the end of November 2014 and has only been worn 5 or 6 times, and has never been serviced by anyone. They mangled my new watch. They are going to provide me with a new watch (what I want), a full refund (which I don't really want), or someone is getting sued.


----------



## nickma

Sent 2 watches to LVMH service centre in Manchester, UK in the last 12 months, both under warranty.

Impeccable results. Confidence-inspiring.


----------



## ThomG

nickma said:


> Sent 2 watches to LVMH service centre in Manchester, UK in the last 12 months, both under warranty.
> 
> Impeccable results. Confidence-inspiring.


Yes well I think you will agree, my situation is hardly confidence inspiring.


----------



## ThomG

Hartmut Richter said:


> That's very sad to hear. The last time, it was the other way round for me: a local watchmaker really botched the job and Zenith put it right. But that was Zenith in Switzerland.....
> 
> I hope it all turns out OK for you in the end and that Zenith will fix it. If not, I would write a personal letter of complaint to the CEO. Good luck!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Hartmut,

Thanks for the advice. I'm compiling a contact list of LVMH executives at this time. I've previously had three Zenith watches successfully overhauled, so I guess it's a bit like Russian Roulette, a game I would prefer not to have to play.


----------



## chuckhunter

That is a horrible story. I hope they accept responsibility and replace it. I am new to the Zenith world having recently purchased a circa 2000 Rainbow. I am planning to send it back for service but your story definitely gives me pause. I will begin looking for a local watchmaker. So at the least it should go back to Switzerland, right. Is the only service center in the US on the East Coast.


----------



## Robotaz

I don't know about anyone else, but I feel like American service centers are allowed to be bad. I feel neglected. 

It's not just Zenith. Even Seiko is awful.


----------



## ThomG

chuckhunter said:


> That is a horrible story. I hope they accept responsibility and replace it. I am new to the Zenith world having recently purchased a circa 2000 Rainbow. I am planning to send it back for service but your story definitely gives me pause. I will begin looking for a local watchmaker. So at the least it should go back to Switzerland, right. Is the only service center in the US on the East Coast.


I've sent three others back for overhauls, one I paid for and two under warranty and everything was fine. One went to the factory in Switzerland and returned in absolutely stunning condition. I had no idea something like this was even possible with a company like Zenith. But it is, and I have the photos to prove it. I'm just sick over the damage done to this beautiful watch. I can't even bring myself to wear it. And with a bent stem I shouldn't be wearing it anyway.


----------



## gagnello

I cant imagine they wont replace the watch. If they dont it is needless to say that you wont ever purchase a zenith again. I am mad for you.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## ecsrun

I had issues with a couple of Zenith watches a few years back.. when all was said and done, Zenith came through and replaced the watch in question. The company will do the right thing but you need to make sure that things are escalated to the right Zenith employees through your AD. The unfortunate part is that it take some time to resolve, not to mention the cost of effort on your part.

Zenith service in the USA and Switzerland are completely different animals. Even for mildly complicated watches (i.e., my chronomaster open grande date), they must go back to Switzerland for the job to be done right. 

Regards,


----------



## Alex_TA

ecsrun said:


> Zenith service in the USA and Switzerland are completely different animals. Even for mildly complicated watches (i.e., my chronomaster open grande date), they must go back to Switzerland for the job to be done right.


In my country the situation is as follows: if Zenith watch has problems during warrantee period it goes straight to Switzerland. But after that period a customer can choose between Switzerland and local SC. The local is two times cheaper. Not sure about the quality though.


----------



## Robotaz

Alex_TA said:


> In my country the situation is as follows: if Zenith watch has problems during warrantee period it goes straight to Switzerland. But after that period a customer can choose between Switzerland and local SC. The local is two times cheaper. Not sure about the quality though.


Interesting. I know everyone would not agree, but I would gladly pay double for a beloved watch to go to Switzerland and be handled properly.


----------



## Alex_TA

Robotaz said:


> Interesting. I know everyone would not agree, but I would gladly pay double for a beloved watch to go to Switzerland and be handled properly.


I suppose you can do it through AD or by yourself.


----------



## EnderW

Hmm. Pretty disappointing to hear that such a screw-up was allowed to happen and watch was returned and got through QC. Although, in the last few weeks we've seen threads about Patek Salon scratching the case and denting a lug, JLC installing wrong hands, etc. No brand is immune to occasional screw-up. The questions is how will they handle it. Hope they offer to resolve it to your satisfaction.

I does appear that NJ service centers mess-up across all brands. I suspect the hiring practices are lacking, and uncomplicated watches may be getting serviced by unexperienced employees. Still, some basic QC after the service should be taking place.
For my El Primero - it's going to Switzerland when time for service comes. Not taking chances w US SC.


----------



## ThomG

EnderW said:


> Hmm. Pretty disappointing to hear that such a screw-up was allowed to happen and watch was returned and got through QC. Although, in the last few weeks we've seen threads about Patek Salon scratching the case and denting a lug, JLC installing wrong hands, etc. No brand is immune to occasional screw-up. The questions is how will they handle it. Hope they offer to resolve it to your satisfaction.
> 
> I does appear that NJ service centers mess-up across all brands. I suspect the hiring practices are lacking, and uncomplicated watches may be getting serviced by unexperienced employees. Still, some basic QC after the service should be taking place.
> For my El Primero - it's going to Switzerland when time for service comes. Not taking chances w US SC.


That's interesting to know. If it were only scratches, that wouldn't really be an issue. But the watch case has been ruined, at least from my esthetic perspective. And then there's the bent stem, lord have mercy.


----------



## gagnello

ThomG said:


> That's interesting to know. If it were only scratches, that wouldn't really be an issue. But the watch case has been ruined, at least from my esthetic perspective. And then there's the bent stem, lord have mercy.


Scratches are still a big deal. They expect you to shell out a ton of money for this service and it is reasonable to expect professional work. Period.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JarrodS

EnderW said:


> I does appear that NJ service centers mess-up across all brands. I suspect the hiring practices are lacking, and uncomplicated watches may be getting serviced by unexperienced employees. Still, some basic QC after the service should be taking place.


Yup. I had the local Omega Boutique send my pristine SMP in for an issue with the date wheel under warranty. It came back not unlike ThomG's Zenith did - gouges in the case, and lugs, scratches on the bracelet. When I picked it up, I politely explained that this was entirely unacceptable. Thankfully the check-in form had clearly documented the impeccable condition of the watch when it left my hands. They had no option but to send it back in for correction. The second time it came back good as new, with a full service to boot, on the house. These NJ service centers seem to have have A-teams and B-teams. If your watch gets serviced by the B-team, you're in for some collosal disappointments.

Really sorry to hear about your Zenith. I know what that feels like.


----------



## ThomG

JarrodS said:


> Yup. I had the local Omega Boutique send my pristine SMP in for an issue with the date wheel under warranty. It came back not unlike ThomG's Zenith did - gouges in the case, and lugs, scratches on the bracelet. When I picked it up, I politely explained that this was entirely unacceptable. Thankfully the check-in form had clearly documented the impeccable condition of the watch when it left my hands. They had no option but to send it back in for correction. The second time it came back good as new, with a full service to boot, on the house. These NJ service centers seem to have have A-teams and B-teams. If your watch gets serviced by the B-team, you're in for some collosal disappointments.
> 
> Really sorry to hear about your Zenith. I know what that feels like.


it would appear they also have an "F" (for fail) team.


----------



## M.W.

Well, this thread is bringing back bad memories! Had a very similar experience with the NJ service center after purchasing my first Zenith about a year and a half ago.

I had to send my brand new watch to them just a few weeks after receiving it because the rotor wasn't spinning freely enough. When it was returned it looked like it had been used as a demo piece in a high school shop class--case scratched in multiple places, bracelet gouged at edge, etc.


I was able to arrange a replacement fairly easily through the AD (relatively minor issue with the new one as well but that's another story). But the thing that really bothered me is that the director of the NJ service center refused to acknowledge they had done anything wrong, even though I had taken dozens of pictures right before shipping the watch off, before the damage, and then did the same upon getting it back, for comparison. It was like they were humoring me or doing me a favor just because of their relationship with the dealer!


Anyway, I still have a certain fondness for Zenith and may get another piece down the road, but will avoid NJ repairs at all costs. It would actually be nice, considering that the company is a sponsor of the forum and presumably trying to grow their US business, if someone would take the time to address these complaints (there's definitely a pattern here, not just a few isolated incidents), at least say they're listening and trying to improve. But that's probably too much to ask ...


----------



## ThomG

M.W. said:


> Well, this thread is bringing back bad memories! Had a very similar experience with the NJ service center after purchasing my first Zenith about a year and a half ago.
> 
> I had to send my brand new watch to them just a few weeks after receiving it because the rotor wasn't spinning freely enough. When it was returned it looked like it had been used as a demo piece in a high school shop class--case scratched in multiple places, bracelet gouged at edge, etc.
> 
> 
> I was able to arrange a replacement fairly easily through the AD (relatively minor issue with the new one as well but that's another story). But the thing that really bothered me is that the director of the NJ service center refused to acknowledge they had done anything wrong, even though I had taken dozens of pictures right before shipping the watch off, before the damage, and then did the same upon getting it back, for comparison. It was like they were humoring me or doing me a favor just because of their relationship with the dealer!
> 
> 
> Anyway, I still have a certain fondness for Zenith and may get another piece down the road, but will avoid NJ repairs at all costs. It would actually be nice, considering that the company is a sponsor of the forum and presumably trying to grow their US business, if someone would take the time to address these complaints (there's definitely a pattern here, not just a few isolated incidents), at least say they're listening and trying to improve. But that's probably too much to ask ...


The way things are going, it appears I'm going to have to just write-off this new Zenith watch that cost a couple thousand dollars. The recurring theme from people I speak with regarding this issue, goes something like this: Oh! We are so sorry this horrible, rotten, nasty thing happened to you and your watch, but we can do nothing about this, and are not responsible. I apologize for the sarcasm because the people in question may have been perfectly sincere, but for whatever reason they are unable or unwilling to provide me with contact information for anyone in customer service at the factory in Switzerland. I have spoken with the New Jersey Service Center, and they say they are the only point of contact available to me. I told them I would send a narrative and photos documenting the situation. They want me to send the watch back to them though. Needless to say, I'm reluctant to do that. But I'm also not in a position to turn down help from anyone, even if it's not what I was hoping for. I purchased the watch from Ashford.com, and they have said they have no liability, since I sent the watch to the New Jersey Service Center via a Zenith AD here in Las Vegas, and not through them. This contradicts the Zenith International Warranty that says the watch can be sent in for service from ANY authorized Zenith dealer. Unfortunately this is what I was expecting from a wholesale on-line outlet like Ashford. It seems I'm going have to ask the full service Zenith AD (Horologio) here in Las Vegas for some help in finding a contact at the factory. I just purchased a watch from Horologio recently, and I know the store director. They are known for stellar customer service, and I'm hoping they can help.


----------



## gagnello

This is honestly embarrassing. I just don't understand how a company like zenith can be aware of stuff like this and not care enough to fix the problem. It is borderline criminal in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I feel really sorry for you. If that sort of thing happened to me, I'd go hopping mad! I can only repeat my advice: write a letter to the CEO - or at the very least, write to Zenith directly via their "Contact" option on their webpage (Contact Zenith - Online request and contact form) - and state your case, including pictorial evidence or reference to this thread. I would be interested in seeing what happens then.

Good luck!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## M.W.

Good luck - I think getting your AD to help you, even if you didn't buy the watch through them, is a good move ...


----------



## ThomG

Update: Ashford has stepped up and provided me with a contact that may be helpful. I'm grateful to their customer service manager (Melinda) for making this effort to help me. Currently I'm preparing photos and a narrative for several points of contact that are in the works. I'm still having a very difficult time with the request to send the watch back to New Jersey. Hopefully this new contact will help me avoid that. Based on the information presented in this thread, Zenith has a serious problem with service for its U. S. customers, as my situation is clearly not an isolated incident.


----------



## Robotaz

ThomG said:


> Update: Ashford has stepped up and provided me with a contact that may be helpful. I'm grateful to their customer service manager (Melinda) for making this effort to help me. Currently I'm preparing photos and a narrative for several points of contact that are in the works. I'm still having a very difficult time with the request to send the watch back to New Jersey. Hopefully this new contact will help me avoid that. Based on the information presented in this thread, Zenith has a serious problem with service for its U. S. customers, as my situation is clearly not an isolated incident.


Melinda, and Ashford.com, have now stepped up several times recently to handle Zenith issues related to watches they've sold to WUS members. They do the best they can in my opinion.

[edited to appease]


----------



## ThomG

Robotaz said:


> Melinda, and Ashford.com, have now stepped up several times recently to handle Zenith issues related to watches they've sold to WUS members. They do the best they can in my opinion.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand why OP gave the watch to a random AD instead of contacting Ashford to begin with. I guess live and learn is the moral of the story.


The "random AD" you speak of is Horologio in Las Vegas. I have a good relationship with them, they are local, and have sent Zenith watches back for service for me before on several occasions without incident. They send the watch out for service the same day. As stated previously, it should make absolutely no difference which Zenith AD sends a watch in for service using the Zenith International Warranty. I agree that Ashford has now done what they can do to help me, which was all I asked for in the first place. It is a pleasant supprise that they have stepped up in this way. I have another watch in the Ashford service center being repaired right now, and have nothing whatsoever against Ashford. I'll be publishing the general outcome of the conversation with the person whose contact information was provided. I think Ashford views my wife and I as good customers, considering we have spent over 13k with them in the past year. I would ask that you please not make comments like your "moral of the story" statement above, as they only serve to cloud the primary issue, which is finding some way for me to get my watch repaired.


----------



## Robotaz

ThomG said:


> The "random AD" you speak of is Horologio in Las Vegas. I have a good relationship with them, they are local, and have sent Zenith watches back for service for me before on several occasions without incident. They send the watch out for service the same day. As stated previously, it should make absolutely no difference which Zenith AD sends a watch in for service using the Zenith International Warranty. I agree that Ashford has now done what they can do to help me, which was all I asked for in the first place. It is a pleasant supprise that they have stepped up in this way. I have another watch in the Ashford service center being repaired right now, and have nothing whatsoever against Ashford. I'll be publishing the general outcome of the conversation with the person whose contact information was provided. I think Ashford views my wife and I as good customers, considering we have spent over 13k with them in the past year. I would ask that you please not make comments like your "moral of the story" statement above, as they only serve to cloud the primary issue, which is finding some way for me to get my watch repaired.


lol. Thanks, dad.

You take my comments way, way too seriously and personally.

I'll edit them so that you don't have to go fall on a sword in the woods,


----------



## ThomG

Robotaz said:


> lol. Thanks, dad.
> 
> You take my comments way, way too seriously and personally.
> 
> I'll edit them so that you don't have to go fall on a sword in the woods,


Your appeasement has been successful my son.

Thanks,

Dad


----------



## jpohn

I'm disappointed to read the NJ service centre still hasn't gotten its act together. The work they performed on my Chronomaster XXT Open in 2008/2009 was poor, requiring three trips to get right (initial servicing, loose screw, half power reserve). No Zeniths in my collection now, but I'd send them to Switzerland, even if the cost is higher. 

Keep up the pressure - Zenith will set you right... Eventually. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG

jpohn said:


> I'm disappointed to read the NJ service centre still hasn't gotten its act together. The work they performed on my Chronomaster XXT Open in 2008/2009 was poor, requiring three trips to get right (initial servicing, loose screw, half power reserve). No Zeniths in my collection now, but I'd send them to Switzerland, even if the cost is higher.
> 
> Keep up the pressure - Zenith will set you right... Eventually.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear you had problems as well. I sent all the information about this situation to a contact in Switzerland. Unfortunately he won't be able to respond until July 2nd. I'm trying to be optimistic that I'll eventually have the same watch that I sent in before the service. "Eventually" is ok because that's just how things go, unless I'm working with my local master watchmaker on a vintage piece. With him it's typically a one week turn-around if he has the parts. I sent a Chronomaster T Open back to Switzerland for an overhaul not too long ago. It came back in immaculate condition.


----------



## ThomG

Update:

Zenith customer service in Switzrland has asked me to send my Zenith Class 6 caree' shape watch back to the New Jersey service center for assessment, so naturally I will comply. I would like nothing better than to post that they have fully restored my watch to the condition it was in before sending it to them. But to be honest, I can't even begin to guess how this will turn out.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Let's hope it's just for an assessment - and that it will then be repaired and that this will be done in Switzerland! Thanks for the update and good luck!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## adamcb

So sorry to hear. Hope it works out. I have an El Primero Striking 10th that I hope never makes it to NJ.









I had a similar story with a limited edition Montblanc - not that the Richemont repair facility screwed it up, but after four months I couldn't get them to repair my brand new watch. After two trips back and forth to their facility (the watch was returned DOA the first time).

But persistence paid off and they sent me a brand new watch last Friday. You can read the story here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f516/my-new-homage-nicolas-rieussec-dead-1762682.html

Stay persistent. Get the conversation escalated to higher-ups. Once the higher-ups at MB got wind of the story, I had my new watch in less than 48 hours. Now if I had only not waited four months to escalate...

Adam


----------



## ThomG

Thanks very much for your advice Adam. Your advice mirrors several others who have posted in this thread. If I don't receive a just resolution to this situation, it will most certainly be escalated to the upper echelon at Zenith/LVMH. I'm really hoping to avoid all that however.


----------



## woody88

Hi Thom,

Man, I am so sorry to hear about that. I acquired a Chronomaster GT last year. It has been running fast ever since I received it. Not like super out of range, but enough to make me paranoid. I had contacted LVHM before to try to get a quote, because as you can see, you can actually get an exact quote of service on the Zenith global site. But oh no, not the US ones! They insisted that I need to send it in for them to assess. Luckily, I have always hesitated on sending it in. And recently, I started debating on sending it in to NJ service center for repair. Then I just saw your story. No way am I sending it to NJ for service. It is a complete crap shoot. It's Switzerland or regional for sure. 

I hope the your story will take a better end. Please be sure to keep us updated and good luck to your timepiece.


----------



## ThomG

Hi Woody, thanks for your comments. It sounds like your watch just needs a time adjustment. I certainly understand your concern after all the personal testimonials about Zenith service repair issues that have been posted. I think this thread may help Zenith customers receive both improved and more consistent service from a quality control standpoint. It's my hope that Zenith genuinely wants to provide better service, and will be willing to step up to the plate and do just that. My watch should arrive at the NJ Service Center in a couple days, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Recoil Rob

Well thank you for this sad tale. I was considering taking the Zenith plunge but I'm going to wait until I find out how this story ends, good luck.


----------



## apexiturbodsm

31 Jewels said:


> What gets me is..... I was, and still am a retired Master Automobile Technician for over 25 years and......
> 
> Its like owning an expensive brand name car, and when you need a part.... even though your trained to fix it....you cant buy the part.


Funny enough, this happens a lot with exotics. For instance, if you scratch the plastic drive mode selector surround on the Ferrari 458 steering wheel (tiny plastic piece about a half-dollar size where you control the traction control, etc), they make you buy an entire, $4,500 steering wheel. An Aston Martin owner over on 6speed had a small piece of his transmission go out. He tried to get graziano to send him the parts directly because AM would only sell him an entire transmission. graziano told him AM forbids them to sell any parts individually. He had to get a local machine shop to re-create a part for him, lest he want to shell out over $20k for a brand new transmission because a $400 part was broken.

Not saying it's right, just saying this *does* happen, and more frequently than you'd like to imagine.


----------



## ThomG

apexiturbodsm said:


> Funny enough, this happens a lot with exotics. For instance, if you scratch the plastic drive mode selector surround on the Ferrari 458 steering wheel (tiny plastic piece about a half-dollar size where you control the traction control, etc), they make you buy an entire, $4,500 steering wheel. An Aston Martin owner over on 6speed had a small piece of his transmission go out. He tried to get graziano to send him the parts directly because AM would only sell him an entire transmission. graziano told him AM forbids them to sell any parts individually. He had to get a local machine shop to re-create a part for him, lest he want to shell out over $20k for a brand new transmission because a $400 part was broken.
> 
> Not saying it's right, just saying this *does* happen, and more frequently than you'd like to imagine.


Unless of course, you happen to own an Acura NSX (which I do). Then they sell you the $400 part, and give you a percentage off the part because you are a loyal customer  Even that's changing though, parts are becoming scarce and expensive for the NSX. As an example, I had to pay $1000+ for new OEM carpeting. Small interior parts are increasing dramatically in price every year, as are the aluminum body parts. But still nothing like what some people I know have to go through with European exotics.


----------



## ThomG

UPDATE:

After exchanging a considerable amount of dialogue with Zenith Switzerland and Zenith U.S.A., they have agreed to provide a new case for my watch. A new case for the watch is on its way from Europe, and should be here within a couple weeks. This is an acceptable result from my perspective, since they will be returning my timepiece in as good a condition as what was sent to them. I can't really provide much insight into how to get the proper end result in a situation like this. But I will say that fully cooperating with them, while at the same time being absolutely firm on what you consider an acceptable result seems to be a successful course of action. I'm very glad this appears to be working out, because no other watch brand captivates my interest as a collector like Zenith. I'll provide another update after I receive the watch back from the New Jersey service center.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Glad it seems to have worked out for you. I'll keep my fingers crossed that the whole thing is resolved soon.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## SOG

I am glad they do the right thing, and hope the service center won't mess things up again,

I just have one of mine returned to me too, it was sent to Switzerland, and they seems to have 
help me polished the side of my watch as it has many hairline scratches (I put it on the side), 
but seems like they do it so slightly, I didn't see any after-polish-effect.



ThomG said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> After exchanging a considerable amount of dialogue with Zenith Switzerland and Zenith U.S.A., they have agreed to provide a new case for my watch. A new case for the watch is on its way from Europe, and should be here within a couple weeks. This is an acceptable result from my perspective, since they will be returning my timepiece in as good a condition as what was sent to them. I can't really provide much insight into how to get the proper end result in a situation like this. But I will say that fully cooperating with them, while at the same time being absolutely firm on what you consider an acceptable result seems to be a successful course of action. I'm very glad this appears to be working out, because no other watch brand captivates my interest as a collector like Zenith. I'll provide another update after I receive the watch back from the New Jersey service center.


----------



## ThomG

*UPDATE: *

_*My Class 6 Zenith watch was returned to me a few days ago, by the Zenith service center in New Jersey. They have repaired everything that was wrong with the watch, and have installed a new case to properly correct the previous damage to the case. I've also tested the watch for accuracy, and all is good. I'm very pleased with the end result, as they have returned the watch to me in the condition it was sent to them, with the addition of a proper service. I would like to thank the Watchuseek forum members who participated in this thread for their support. Rest assured if anyone should have an experience similar to mine, I will lend my support in both word and deed. Thanks again to Hartmut and the members of the Zenith forum for your continued support!

Best regards to all,

Tom Gaylor*_


----------



## gagnello

Good to hear Tom. Glad to hear everything worked out.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Thanks for your kind words - I am truly glad that it worked out for you!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## omeglycine

Great news, Thom. Enjoy your C6!


----------



## WTSP

Years later, LVMH sans Zenith service centres still have much room to improve. 
Choosing an approach to restoring a vintage A384


----------



## Tamhqvn

Im going to send Defy Classic Ske which I just bought couple days ago to Z services. Im afraid after read this thread...


----------



## WTSP

Looks as though Zenith has a new approach to servicing, but only in certain European countries. I hope they expand this to North America and other regions.

*RETURN YOUR WATCH TO THE MANUFACTURE*
Zenith is delighted to present its secure, prepaid service designed for returning your watch to the Customer Service department of the Manufacture. Shipping is handled by the postal service and Zenith covers the cost of the insurance included in this dispatch. This personalised service ensures your watch is dealt with in a manner befitting its status and with the utmost expertise. The personalized home service is currently only available for the following countries: Switzerland, France, Germany, Belgium, Luxembourg, Denmark and the Netherlands. The equivalent services are however available at our service centers around the world, where our teams would be happy to serve you.
Return your watch to the manufacture - Zenith Watches


----------



## Robotaz

Great. So we will still have third-rate trash service in the US. I’ll subscribe to this thread and when the nightmare is over I’ll consider ever buying a Zenith again.


----------



## WTSP

Robotaz said:


> Great. So we will still have third-rate trash service in the US. I'll subscribe to this thread and when the nightmare is over I'll consider ever buying a Zenith again.


Lol, that's rough but actually kinda fair.


----------



## ThomG

I was hoping to hear some good stories about the LVMH NJ Service Center by now. At least service at the factory in Switzerland is by all accounts, excellent. When one of my other Zenith watches needs attention, I’m sending it to a family member who lives in Zurich and have him take care of it. My point being, if you have doubts about sending your watch to NJ for service, be creative and get it to Switzerland! 😊


----------



## WTSP

ThomG said:


> I was hoping to hear some good stories about the LVMH NJ Service Center by now. At least service at the factory in Switzerland is by all accounts, excellent. When one of my other Zenith watches needs attention, I'm sending it to a family member who lives in Zurich and have him take care of it. My point being, if you have doubts about sending your watch to NJ for service, be creative and get it to Switzerland! ?


I did that with my Girard Perregaux and paid $300 in taxes and duties when it was returned to North America. I hope you can find a way around that...


----------



## ThomG

WTSP said:


> I did that with my Girard Perregaux and paid $300 in taxes and duties when it was returned to North America. I hope you can find a way around that...


I've always had watches sent for service to Switzerland by a Zenith AD in the U.S. Thanks for sharing that information about potential duties and taxes. I'm not sure why the extra fees don't apply when the AD in the U.S. acts on your behalf? ?


----------



## WTSP

I heard recently that an ATA Carnet may be the solution, though I have no experience with them. It may also be possible to export something temporarily by flagging it as being for repairs.


----------



## thedose

@WTSP -- are you stateside or in europe?


----------



## WTSP

thedose said:


> @WTSP -- are you stateside or in europe?


Canada


----------



## Robotaz

WTSP said:


> I did that with my Girard Perregaux and paid $300 in taxes and duties when it was returned to North America. I hope you can find a way around that...


I'm curious if you tried their service center in Florida.


----------



## WTSP

Robotaz said:


> I'm curious if you tried their service center in Florida.


No, I could have used the Canadian authorized service center as well, Bolduc Watches, but I decided that since I was going to Switzerland, I wanted to bring it there is person. Turns out you can't bring watches direct to GP Le Locle, so I dropped it off at Les Ambassadeurs, an AD on rue du Rhone, the core of Geneva's watch retail district. They sent it in to the GP service centre. When 'Ed Ambassadeurs got it back, I had to pay via wire transfer which was a pain and added cost. It cost CHF 790 for a no date automatic three hand caliber 3200. They wouldn't mail it back to me, so I had to get a relative to do it. When it was sent back I was dinged for tax and duties. So the whole thing cost about CAD $1500, took four months and was quite unpleasant.

Before service it was running three to five minutes fast per day. When I got it back it was better than COSC, but within a month it was back to five minutes off per day. Sent it to Bolduc who fixed it free of charge, told me it was just magnetized. After three years it's now running three to five minutes fast again. I'm going to buy a damagnetizer to see if that works. Maybe send it back to Bolduc to be regulated. Eventually I think I'll sell the watch and never touch a GP again. I'm sad because I really like GP and the Vintage 1945 is a semi-grail to me. However, one of my conclusions after my years of collecting is that if a watch and brand shaft you on reliability and service they don't deserve your business.


----------



## Robotaz

WTSP said:


> No, I could have used the Canadian authorized service center as well, Bolduc Watches, but I decided that since I was going to Switzerland, I wanted to bring it there is person. Turns out you can't bring watches direct to GP Le Locle, so I dropped it off at Les Ambassadeurs, an AD on rue du Rhone, the core of Geneva's watch retail district. They sent it in to the GP service centre. When 'Ed Ambassadeurs got it back, I had to pay via wire transfer which was a pain and added cost. It cost CHF 790 for a no date automatic three hand caliber 3200. They wouldn't mail it back to me, so I had to get a relative to do it. When it was sent back I was dinged for tax and duties. So the whole thing cost about CAD $1500, took four months and was quite unpleasant.
> 
> Before service it was running three to five minutes fast per day. When I got it back it was better than COSC, but within a month it was back to five minutes off per day. Sent it to Bolduc who fixed it free of charge, told me it was just magnetized. After three years it's now running three to five minutes fast again. I'm going to buy a damagnetizer to see if that works. Maybe send it back to Bolduc to be regulated. Eventually I think I'll sell the watch and never touch a GP again. I'm sad because I really like GP and the Vintage 1945 is a semi-grail to me. However, one of my conclusions after my years of collecting is that if a watch and brand shaft you on reliability and service they don't deserve your business.


I have a feeling the demagnetizer will work. I'd be looking at how you're magnetizing it.


----------



## thedose

Yeah, please keep us posted @WTSP!


----------



## Yanta

how was this resolved?


----------

